# OEM Parts



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the input into the correct shim. We figured out the best shim for my brute so I called the local Kawai dealer and they said it was like $5 and two weeks minimum delivery. Two long, so I looked at babbits and it was $6 + $15 for shipping and a week+ for delivery. This is really poor service for us guys that need a quick part. You guys have any ideas how we can improve upon this.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow..
Do you have another dealer? 
Here's how the ordering works in our (southeast) area.
If dealer does not have part it will come from 1 of 2 places. A warehouse in Georgia or a distribution center in california.
If the part you need is in Georgia its 2 days to receive.. if california, it's 5.
Certainly there must be a backorder of this part?

My dealer doesnt seem to stock much for the brute force (no output shaft seals or diff seals! can you believe that?!) but when i order something i get it usually on a tuesday. that's when shipments come in for parts. the cost is always equivalent or ordering it online myself. I still have to pay for the shipping.

As far as babbitts, their shipping is minimum $15 which stinks. Small orders are not worth it to order from them. This is where ordering from dealer is the best option (ordering single seal or something like that)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh btw found this tidbit of info...

NOTE
○When using the plural spacers, install the thick spacer
to the movable sheave side and thin spacer to the fixed
sheave side

that's thick to the inside, thin to the outside! and plural in this context means "more than 1"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so... they dont both go on the inside? weird... I could have sworn they were both on the inside. I guess not. So where is the fixed part? Under the spring base ring?


Oh, and Im trying to come up w/ a way to keep all these kinds of things handy, clutch springs, shims, seals... etc... And sell them, give me a few months, I should have it worked out.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thanks phreebsd, the guy basically told me that I would have to wait until someone made a large order for kawai, like a couple hundred dollars. My assumption is that they don't think its worth their time to place an order for a $6 part. It stinks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Thanks phreebsd, the guy basically told me that I would have to wait until someone made a large order for kawai, like a couple hundred dollars. My assumption is that they don't think its worth their time to place an order for a $6 part. It stinks


well thats not cool


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

what space are u lookin for? please refer in mm 1.4-1.0-.8-.6


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

the 0.6


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> so... they dont both go on the inside? weird... I could have sworn they were both on the inside. I guess not. So where is the fixed part? Under the spring base ring?
> 
> 
> Oh, and Im trying to come up w/ a way to keep all these kinds of things handy, clutch springs, shims, seals... etc... And sell them, give me a few months, I should have it worked out.


they both go together in their normal place. it's just they want you to place the thicker of the two closer to the engine. why? i have no clue what the difference would be mechanically.

the fixed part is the outer sheave, moveable the inside one.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the thiner spacer when sheave opens may slide and get bent up when it closes!!!
sounds good to me


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

they fit tight enough you dont have to worry about them walking around on the shaft


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i just did my belt adjustment monday and my shims fit kindof loose , even the new ones. its just a thought :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> the thiner spacer when sheave opens may slide and get bent up when it closes!!!
> sounds good to me


Since I can't think any reason they want the shims in any certain place I'm agreeing with wood butcher. That makes just as much sense as anything else. I've never paid any attention to the order I put them in. The first one I put in is the first one I see laying on the table.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

same for me, IBBruin. though i can see wood butchers theory is as good as any.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ahhhh shucks, it weren't nuttin


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thanks a ton Wood butcher, I recieved the shim in the mail yesterday. I will let you know how it fits as soon as I get it put in. Hopefully this afternoon if it isn't to dang hot. Thanks again man that saved me a bunch of trouble.


----------

